# Grrrrrr bloody inconsiderate motorist



## Part time cyclist (1 Mar 2012)

bearing in mind i an wearing a flourecent orange shirt yesterday on a ride I turned right at a mini roundabout and the motorist opposite pulled out of his turning in front of me, then had the cheek to moan at me  then today going along a dual carriage way at about 25 mph a bloody articulated lorry driver pulled out of a layby as I was passing it nearly taking me off my bike, good job nothing was coming down the carriageway as I swerved to miss him. When I passed him and threw my arms up in disgust he just looked at me bemused, like he didn't know what he just did..... Motorist should all have to pass a test on cycles before being let loose in a car. At least they may be more bike aware......


----------



## Crackedheadset (1 Mar 2012)

Not everyone wants to ride a bike. Making somone want to ride a bike that does not want to is more counter productive then not bothering in the first place.

There are better and more efficient ways of raising cycle awareness.

Glad you are ok.


----------



## gaz (1 Mar 2012)

Does that mean we would need to pass a cycling test as well?


----------



## Deanno1dad (2 Mar 2012)

This is why I only wear fluorescent orange when cycling,gives the drivers a good chance to see me..not working for you by sound of it!


----------



## gary in derby (3 Mar 2012)

in the process of inventing steel toecap cycling shoes. so anyone getting to close will get a size 12 dent in their shiney car, will give a lovely bruise if they want to make something of it. lol


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Mar 2012)

it doesn't matter what you wear, If they're not looking for a bicycle, they wont see one. Most drivers only check for cars so it's best to assume they have not and will not see you until you're on the bonnet.


----------



## Paul J (3 Mar 2012)

The more manufaturers spend on cocooning the occupants in their vehicles from the noises and sounds of the outside world, the more cyclists and pedestrians will be put at risk. Fact is its only going to get worse for us so be prepared to take avoidance maneuvers to save yourself rather than rely on other motorists.


----------



## Dan_h (3 Mar 2012)

MontyVeda said:


> it doesn't matter what you wear, If they're not looking for a bicycle, they wont see one. Most drivers only check for cars so it's best to assume they have not and will not see you until you're on the bonnet.


 
Not all of them even check for cars!


----------



## Red Light (3 Mar 2012)

http://rdrf.org.uk/2011/06/of-slutwalks-and-hi-viz-the-politics-of-victim-blaming/


----------



## Camrider (3 Mar 2012)

Part time cyclist said:


> At least they may be more bike aware......


 
Some of them are not even car aware . Driving to an audax event this morning I glanced in my rear view mirror to see a BMW maneuvering to overtake me, unfortunately he totally failed to see the car that was overtaking him resulting in a side swipe and a sudden swerve back to the inside lane. If you fail to see a Renault Laguna you ain't so likely to spot a bike.


----------

